# Barking !



## Sarah.h (May 15, 2017)

Hi there, my cockapoo is 18 months old, she’s always barked a bit but has been getting progressively worse. She now barks at everything and it’s driving me demented! I think she is alarm/guard barking as it’s mainly in our house and garden. She barks if she hears the boys walking up the stairs, she barks at noises on the tv, at anyone daring to walk past our house, at any other dog barking, at birds, at creaking noises, when the heating comes on, if I’m cooking and make a banging noise, even when there are no noises that we can hear! Please any ideas would be great. I’ve tried carrying treats with me and distracting her by getting her to sit quietly and then give her a treat, as soon as i stop she barks again. I was wondering if an adaptil collar might help? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Phew I totally get how that would drive you crazy. I can suggest a few things. Have you tried mat training? It helps dogs relax and become more calm. Also try and mark and reward any calm moments where she is relaxed in the house instead of trying to stop her after she's already barking. You could also try and teach her a bark and quiet command, however I think the timing for teaching this is a bit difficult and lastly is she getting enough exercise and mental stimulation? Maybe if she were a bit more tired she could relax a bit more. Hope this helps!


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

Hi, I had a similar problem with Clemmy - she still barks from time to time, but is much better than she was. Not only was it really irritating, and made me "jump out of my skin" when she'd suddenly go into crazy barking for no reason, but I have horses and it was quite dangerous, because she would upset them. I tried all sorts of things, nothing really worked. 
One day she was barking like a loon in the garden and there was a tub of chewing gum on the side by the door (if you know what I mean, a round plastic tub with lots of pieces of hard-shelled chewing gum loose inside - "Extra"). Without properly thinking about it, I picked it up and shook it at her... it stopped her immediately. I don't know if it's the kindest form of training (her tail went between her legs and she sort of "slunk off" so I know it frightened her a bit. But she was fine a few minutes later.) I used the tub a few times after that (and particularly in one concentrated training session when we were with the horses when I used it at every growl or beginning of bark - and she definitely got the message - she's been very good around the horses since.) I also noticed a reduction in the barking at other times. But tbh I wasn't consistent with it - I often didn't have the tub to hand (and there's no point in doing it unless it's as soon as they start barking, or they don't understand.) Plus I didn't like to use it too much because she was obviously upset by it. 
But it did work, and might be worth a try if used sparingly?

Edit to say - better not to shake the tub too much - just one smart "up and down" so it is a quick, loud noise.


----------



## Claire&Oscar (May 14, 2017)

Hi I am also having exactly the same issue with Oscar! He only barks in the house though not outside and some days he’s fine but on others he literally barks at every noise - even the usual sounds in the house that he has heard every day! It is driving us mad as it is loud and unexpected so it makes you spill your drink!!
He is 13 months old now and this only really started when he was about 10 months old (he was neutered at 8 months) 
I’d love to know how anyone else has overcome this 
Thanks!


----------



## Henrymum (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi

We had the “ barking issue” with Henry a few months ago. A friend suggested we put some coins in an empty water-bottle and shake it once when H barks. It worked like a charm and pretty much immediately. He has only barked a few times since.
Hope this helps!

9 months


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Using things like coins in a bottle or other noises are classed as aversive as they seek to startle the dog into stopping the behaviour. Not a method I would use or advocate at all as it can go badly wrong and have unforseen consequences where the dog becomes scared of other things.

Using treats once the dog is barking could also be contributing to it continuing as the dog is getting rewards after barking. Far better to do a bit of training where one person sits with the dog and rewards for staying quiet whilst things which would normally cause barking happen and then gradually build up the distraction level.


----------

